# Why do we enjoy buying cars so much?



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Today my car went into the dealers for a little bit of work, to kill sometime I went to look around the forecourt, then at the other dealers next door & got looking at a car, then started speaking to the salesman about £££'s, and now I've got a meeting booked with him to have a test drive & seal the deal on a new car...

Well suppose I've had mine a year now 

But I love looking for & buying cars... :car:


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

what is it ?


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

R7KY D said:


> what is it ?


Not telling until the deal is signed... but it's not something I'd considered before, or mentioned... just when I saw it in the showroom it caught my eye (wallet).

You can shove your BMW up yo ass (not jealous not jealous not jealous!)

I am so excited about going back to the garage, unfortunately got to wait a couple days though - damn work getting in the way


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

I hate looking for and buying cars


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

RisingPower said:


> I hate looking for and buying cars


And that's what makes DW so interesting, everyone is different :tumbleweed:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

J1ODY A said:


> And that's what makes DW so interesting, everyone is different :tumbleweed:


Oy you, stop playing with your torch 

I hate dealers, I hate salesmen, I don't enjoy slow boring testdrives and I hate crap coffee :lol:

Only good to come out of it is the car 

Maybe i'd enjoy it if it was a place like Supervettura


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

I love dealers... not their pricing.

I especially love salesmen... particularly the younger ones who patronise the hell out of you, they act like you cannot afford one of their cars, like you'd never bought a car before, that you do not know what things you want a car to have etc and my fav, they think you do not know how to add up OR negotiate a deal 

Suppose the fact that I am a buyer for a living, and I normally rock up to the dealers in little more than a tramps outfit means I get to have some fun!

I do hate the 'circuited' test drive they make you go on - what happened to the days when they threw you the keys & let you go alone!?

I do not touch their coffee.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I love the whole process of buying a car 

Starting with looking at cars that you might be interested in buying, to selecting options, to learning everything there is to know about the particular model......

From the haggling over the price to saying no to all the commission options that they want you to buy.......

Counting down the days, months to collection day..... Oh collection day is THE best day Ever. I love it.

There is no better feeling than buying a new car. It keeps you going for months


----------



## 666 (Dec 4, 2010)

last week i walked in to fords, in a hoody lol and bought a new fiesta tdci, you should have seen his face when i handed him my debit card and said put it on there mate, i sat there all smugg..................... then he told me 6 weeks wait, so i now have 5 more weeks of sulking and it cost me a fair amount for the privilege


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

666 said:


> last week i walked in to fords, in a hoody lol and bought a new fiesta tdci,


I bought my Mondeo in my gym gear. Lol.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

SteveyG said:


> I bought my Mondeo in my gym gear. Lol.


I opt for t-shirt, 3/4 length trousers and flip flops lol

Sent via tapadapawapaslappatalk


----------



## 666 (Dec 4, 2010)

SteveyG said:


> I bought my Mondeo in my gym gear. Lol.


that's exactly what i did


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

J1ODY A said:


> I love dealers... not their pricing.
> 
> I especially love salesmen... particularly the younger ones who patronise the hell out of you, they act like you cannot afford one of their cars, like you'd never bought a car before, that you do not know what things you want a car to have etc and my fav, they think you do not know how to add up OR negotiate a deal
> 
> ...


You know how to add up? :doublesho:lol:


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

Having been in the trade for years, I learned long ago not to judge someone by what they wear. One of my customers who comes in, regularly comes in with his "gardening" clothes on - string holding his pants up and often smelling of manure. Other customers turn there nose up, but I've been to his house and seen his collection of over 30 cars with some very exotic stuff - he could buy and sell our dealership 10 times over.

And even though I'm in the trade, I still love going to other dealerships to look, and the last 3 cars I've bought as a regular customer from a dealer, once you avoid the BS sales talk for supaguard or whatever else the back up is second to none ( in most cases ) 

Take our latest car, Peugeot 3008 Sportium. The dealer had a spanking new one in stock, but at £23995 was way more than wanted to pay. No problem say the guy I'll find u an x demo model - I'd already checked and they were ranging £17.5k upwards dependant on miles.

Comes back on, got one 5000 miles £16995. He even went in his own time to collect car from other garage, so he didn't need to charge trans cost, and when I told him was struggling to get over to collect car cos Mrs can't drive at mo, he delivered to us, again in own time - that level of care, is why that's the 3rd car we've had off him, no doubt will use again if model fits the bill.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I love it and do all of my homework first, the bit I love the best is when they ask how much you want for the px, if they keep pushing for you to go first I just come up with a totally optimistic price and let them have there turn. I find Audi very good for giving you the keys and letting you go off on your own, I went out on the bikes tonight and was tempted by a very fast moving v10 Audi r8, driven as god intended and a very slow moving gti  I know I cannot afford them but it doesn't hurt to dream


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I love looking and buying... keeping forgetting about the selling part!! :lol:

:wall:


----------



## dalecyt (Nov 16, 2010)

hate buying cars
been looking to sell my mini for a while andcant find anything i want for a replacement.

Think its down to being young and having to factor in insurance more than anything,i could go out and buy a reasonably nice fast car tommorow yet wouldnt get insured


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

RisingPower said:


> I hate looking for and buying cars


I'm ok unless the car is for me.



J1ODY A said:


> I do hate the 'circuited' test drive they make you go on - what happened to the days when they threw you the keys & let you go alone!?
> 
> I do not touch their coffee.


The circuited test drive has just reminded me of Lister's Audi Worcester, but Lister's Seat Droitwich throw you the key's.

I do tell them about the coffee. .


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> I love looking and buying... keeping forgetting about the selling part!! :lol:
> 
> :wall:


Keep out of this mr showroom


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

RisingPower said:


> Keep out of this mr showroom


you keep down, or I won't tell you about the new one....


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

I've been driving for 15 years and never bought a car. Wouldn't have a clue how to lol


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> you keep down, or I won't tell you about the new one....


When are you buying me that vette?


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

If i ever came into a shed load of money, i would put on my torn jeans and Cannibal Corpse t-shirt and go to a lambo dealer or some such.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

J1ODY A said:


> I love dealers... not their pricing.
> 
> I especially love salesmen... particularly the younger ones who patronise the hell out of you, they act like you cannot afford one of their cars, like you'd never bought a car before, that you do not know what things you want a car to have etc and my fav, they think you do not know how to add up OR negotiate a deal
> 
> ...


So true Jody

I love playing them at their own game (my background included professional negotiation etc.)

I'll often ask them a couple of questions re spec/options that I know the answers to so that I can find out the level of their knowledge /bullsh1t!!

I hate the salesman n the back seat chirping away when your trying to give it a whirl but love it when they say "turn left here" and I reply "sorry didn't here you"  and drive on my route to get a true feel of the car.


----------



## 666 (Dec 4, 2010)

i find it hilarious when the deal try's selling me lifeshine, supergard etc, you should see there face when you tell them your certified to apply it, its like you just stole there bonus


----------



## JA0395 (Dec 26, 2011)

Did the exact same thing last Friday, only went in to get an car leak checked out and I have been contemplating buying a diesel for the last few weeks, best part of £11000 later I walk out with a nearly new Volkswagen being delivered Saturday! Unbelievable!


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

President Swirl said:


> If i ever came into a shed load of money, i would put on my torn jeans and Cannibal Corpse t-shirt and go to a lambo dealer or some such.


I reckon somewhere like that would be less likely to turn their nose up at you. It's the "middle of the road but think their slightly premium" dealerships that are the worst. I went round BMW, could see several salesmen inside doing nothing but none came out to assist.


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

To be honest, any dealer that has an ounce of common sense will not take a blind bit of notice what you are wearing 

Last year I bought my RRS in what the wife calls my 'gardening clothes' that 'should not be worn outside the house' :lol:, dealer didn't bat an eye lid, just as it should be :thumb: It just so happened I had a few spare minutes to pop into the dealers on the way back from the tip.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

I like getting and owning a new car but the process of choosing, finding and negotiating drives me nuts. I am in the market at the minute but just can't make my mind up, it seems every time I look to change my car the one I want is due very shortly a face lift which would leave the one I buy looking dated!


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Worst person I know for this is my old mate. He got rid of his E46 330ci as the reverse gear went (ye' I know, why not replace the gear box), so after using his fiances car for a month thought he'd buy a cheap E46 318ci, as he came to hate the lack of power he found a good E46 330ci but couldn't shift the 318, after three months he got a promotion out to the west coast and needed a more economical so got a Honda Civic 2.2d (this he hated royally) and after SIX days we both went for a drive to Edinburgh to swap the car (and a little money) for an E46 330d Tourer which he loves. Question is how much does he love it and when will he decide to change it and what for?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

:lol::lol::lol:

My mate bought a volvo V70 (don't ask)... and on the way home, 5 minutes later, he tried to overtake someone... slowly at best...

Turned the car around, headed back to the dealer and got his money back there and then...

No idea why he even tried to be happy with a volvo, but there you go! :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> My mate bought a volvo V70 (don't ask)... and on the way home, 5 minutes later, he tried to overtake someone... slowly at best...
> 
> ...


I'm considering switching to an ovlov 

Reliable, the t5/d5 aren't entirely gutless and it just looks like everything else.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

^^ Oh dear god please say i didn read that!!!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

RisingPower said:


> I'm considering switching to an ovlov
> 
> Reliable, the t5/d5 aren't entirely gutless and it just looks like everything else.





Grizzle said:


> ^^ Oh dear god please say i didn read that!!!


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

:wall:

Enjoy!


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> ^^ Oh dear god please say i didn read that!!!


:lol::lol::lol::lol:

I want something reliable :lol: And something fun. Maybe I'll have both? :lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

RisingPower said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> I want something reliable :lol: And something fun. Maybe I'll have both? :lol:


What's wrong with the datsun!?!?

Didn't think you were having issues with it???

:thumb:


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

RisingPower said:


> I'm considering switching to an ovlov
> 
> Reliable, the t5/d5 aren't entirely gutless and it just looks like everything else.


Won't look like everything else on the track though. Lol. RP's in his V70 with a pipe and cap on with towbar at the back.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

RP on track lmao, me and Cuey have been harassing him for ages but he wont take us up on it.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> RP on track lmao, me and Cuey have been harassing him for ages but he wont take us up on it.


All talk big yin... he's all talk...

:lol::lol::lol:

:devil:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

SteveyG said:


> Won't look like everything else on the track though. Lol. RP's in his V70 with a pipe and cap on with towbar at the back.


I like my cap  Also, the towbar will be very useful for moving cueys and grizzles cars


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

-R- said:


> I like getting and owning a new car but the process of choosing, finding and negotiating drives me nuts. I am in the market at the minute but just can't make my mind up, it seems every time I look to change my car the one I want is due very shortly a face lift which would leave the one I buy looking dated!


Ah, but this means they will try and clear stocks of exisiting models, which is why there is low rate finance and £1500 towards your deposit on the current Golf


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

J1ODY A said:


> Why do we enjoy buying cars so much?


I don't

To me they'll always be a depreciating asset that take all your hard earned cash and a pain in the arrse to upkeep - but unfortunately, very needed and a necessity living in the sticks

Getting another one on the weekend as mines had it - however this one's more "detailable" than the last so probably gonna spend all my money on cleaning products than the last :lol: might revive my long lost love for detailing :buffer:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

You getting a biege & brown Volvo RP?

I'm really hoping I can sort this deal, have been looking into the car more & I really fancy having it for all mine... mwah ha ha


----------



## Rizzo (Jan 22, 2009)

Ive just gone out and bought my first new car, an Astra GTC. Cant wait but now I have 8 weeks .

Ive got a decent enough deal in my eyes, but must get better at walking away and waiting for a phonecall saying that they will chuck stuff in lol. 

Knowing my luck id be waiting and waiting and waiting.............


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

^^^
Give us some details on spec then!

Good choice btw am starting to see these around

Sent via tapadapawapaslappatalk


----------



## Rizzo (Jan 22, 2009)

So its the SRI Spec one. Have gone for the 1.7cdti as it will be used for motorway driving mainly.

Technical Grey Metallic
Bluetooth
Parking Sensors
Cruise Control
Automatic Lights and Wipers
Half Leather
Digital Radio
Ipod Connectivity

Its also got an Electronic parking brake which will take some getting used to, but overall its pretty kl.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

J1ODY A said:


> You getting a biege & brown Volvo RP?
> 
> I'm really hoping I can sort this deal, have been looking into the car more & I really fancy having it for all mine... mwah ha ha


No, JRG


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Rizzo said:


> Ive just gone out and bought my first new car, an Astra GTC. Cant wait but now I have 8 weeks .
> 
> Ive got a decent enough deal in my eyes, but must get better at walking away and waiting for a phonecall saying that they will chuck stuff in lol.
> 
> Knowing my luck id be waiting and waiting and waiting.............


Nice one :thumb:

I have a red one:












Rizzo said:


> So its the SRI Spec one. Have gone for the 1.7cdti as it will be used for motorway driving mainly.
> 
> Technical Grey Metallic
> Bluetooth
> ...


The electric brake is great, start the car, put it in gear and drive off, just remember to apply it when you park up.:thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I remember when the focus was so much better than the Astra, but now I'd have an Astra any day of the week


----------



## Rizzo (Jan 22, 2009)

There was a red one in the showroom and it looked really smart, exactly like yours, but my fabia is red and just wanted something different.

I know this is daft, and Ive read various reviews of living with them, but whats your view on the car?


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

SteveTDCi said:


> I remember when the focus was so much better than the Astra, but now I'd have an Astra any day of the week


Ford have done well with the latest Fiesta and Mondeo but balls'd up with mk3 Focus.

Sent via tapadapawapaslappatalk


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

The fiesta I like, the mondeo .... In the right colour and spec - yes, I saw the new st at the rsoc and the dash is a right mishmash, granted my Leon doesn't have the greatest of dash boards but its more logical and at least the handbrake is in the centre not on the passengers knee. THe new fiesta dash only just works for me, although if they did an rs version I really wouldn't care. I would have to have one


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Rizzo said:


> There was a red one in the showroom and it looked really smart, exactly like yours, but my fabia is red and just wanted something different.
> 
> I know this is daft, and Ive read various reviews of living with them, but whats your view on the car?


Well my old car was the Astra Sport Hatch with the 1.9 diesel engine. I went with the 1.4T petrol engine with my GTC and it needs to be worked hard if you want to go quickly. The engine returns a disappointing 37.9MPG (compared to 50MPG with the old diesel)

Six months on, I am still very pleased with the Astra though, I've had no problems what-so-ever. It's comfortable, good to drive and is solidly built. Some reviewers have said the interior is dull but I absolutely love it.

Lots of kit with the SRi spec, the digital radio is superb, however due to rural location, signal is patchy so I'm using FM more. I use the Ipod the most though, this works really well, although at times, it does lag while selecting songs - this is rare though.

Auto lights/wipers work flawlessly, half leather seats are comfy and hold you well.

Only thing I would say it is pain is the visability, big pillars do restrict your view especially on roundabouts or small car parks. I try to avoid reverse parking as I can't see anything and I didn't get the parking sensors.

Overall a good car and you won't be disappointed. :thumb:


----------



## Rizzo (Jan 22, 2009)

The interior is what sold it for me, its a real nice place to be.

Everything else is pretty much what Ive read lol, poor visibility seems to be the main one but I do have the sensors so could be positive lol

I have the diesel aswell so yay for economy lol


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

You want to try a pug 508, the b pillars must be 9" wide


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

SteveTDCi said:


> The fiesta I like, the mondeo .... In the right colour and spec - yes, I saw the new st at the rsoc and the dash is a right mishmash,


Was it a Mk4 or 4.5? The 4.5 dash is clean as a whistle IMO.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Sorry I was referring to the new focus st, the revised mondeo with the darker trim looks very nice inside.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh yeah, the Focus - not too sure tbh. I had the 182PS Zetec S as a courtesy car and it was a brilliant drive but it felt like a big step down in quality. Not sure I like the centre console design, but it's pretty similar to the Fiesta in that respect.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Current Fiesta is cracking, current Mondeo in Titanium guise is really nice i love SteveyG's one, the Focus... hmmm i dunno.


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

GTC VXR looks fantastic!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

SteveyG said:


> Oh yeah, the Focus - not too sure tbh. I had the 182PS Zetec S as a courtesy car and it was a brilliant drive but it felt like a big step down in quality. Not sure I like the centre console design, but it's pretty similar to the Fiesta in that respect.


I think the basics are there, engine and chassis and while you don't stare at the outside when you drive it you do have to look at that dash !


----------

